# Hello From Barnes Mortuary



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello Everybody, 
Glad to be part of this message board. Been doing a Yard Haunt/Haunted House for about 10 years...Unfortunately this past Halloween we had to cancel our event because we are moving to a bigger location...YAY...looking forward to networking with everyone here and getting ideas from those who are more experienced than I.

-Roberto
Funeral Director
Barnes Mortuary


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Roberto!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What we all couldn't do with a bigger location. Stick with us and we'll help you fill it up. Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum,Roberto.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, make yourself at home.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a whole year to fill that space up. 

Welcome.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome !


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our forum. Great people and great ideas here at your service.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome Roberto.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--got pics


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there, welcome!


----------

